# Molly hates rainy fall days



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

NOT!!!!!

Molly trying to find a spot on a rainy day it takes "FOREVER" she loves the rain and blowing leaves...........why??? Most dogs hate rain but not her ha! That is why she has a raincoat!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Molly and her raincoat. Love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I bet Lexi and Beemer are quick and don't like rain...Molly loves rain  then I get soaked and her too


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I bet Lexi and Beemer are quick and don't like rain...Molly loves rain  then I get soaked and her too


Depends. But I'm also the person who wakes up at 5ish for morning pee followed by morning poo an hour later. And that's about 15-20 minutes to get both done. And after we get home before bedtime takes about an hour between the two. All my neighbors hear are "go poopoo Beemer. go peepee Beemer". Lexi goes when I tell Beemer too so I don't usually need to tell her. If I calculated I probably spend between 1-3hrs a day just to get them to do their business. And no weather to blame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh: too funny I can relate....I walk Molly an hour a day so she does her business then but if it's raining it takes twice as long! I talk to her when I walk her people probably think I'm nuts I am sure the people in the neighborhood probably talk about me


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Haha. I talk to them all the time. At the park I have full conversations with them and I swear they understand. They like to dig in this one spot and it's usually far from where I stand and I shout over and ask "What are you doing?" Followed by a litany of "you know better" "you're going to be in big trouble". I keep forgetting the "uh uh" unlearned during the petsmart training and have full blown conversations. And on walks I tell them what direction we are going, wait for me I have to pick up your brother's poo, sister is peeing so we can't go yet. Let's cross the road here. Oh, I'm full nutter bags walking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha. I talk to them all the time. At the park I have full conversations with them and I swear they understand. They like to dig in this one spot and it's usually far from where I stand and I shout over and ask "What are you doing?" Followed by a litany of "you know better" "you're going to be in big trouble". I keep forgetting the "uh uh" unlearned during the petsmart training and have full blown conversations. And on walks I tell them what direction we are going, wait for me I have to pick up your brother's poo, sister is peeing so we can't go yet. Let's cross the road here. Oh, I'm full nutter bags walking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


OMG I use the AHH AHH from petsmart all the time but she doesn't really listen I have conversations with her when I walk and she does understand if I say "you are a "good girl"" she looks at me right in the eyes it's so friggin cute especially when the sun blinds her and she squints I just love it I love my baby so much ...I don't really care if people think I am nuts Maybe I need thereapy!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG I use the AHH AHH from petsmart all the time but she doesn't really listen I have conversations with her when I walk and she does understand if I say "you are a "good girl"" she looks at me right in the eyes it's so friggin cute especially when the sun blinds her and she squints I just love it I love my baby so much ...I don't really care if people think I am nuts Maybe I need thereapy!!


I do therapy.  My two are better company than most people. Certainly more fun to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I do therapy.  My two are better company than most people. Certainly more fun to watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Ha! I really don't care what people think when I do the "Ah Ah" thingy she gets it so that is all that matters. Sometimes she doesn't get it so have to chat with her but hey if peeps think I am nuts I really don't care as long as "she" get it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I do therapy.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


My dogs are my therapy 

I have two fridge magnets that I daily think are oh so true:

1. If your dog thinks you are the best, don't seek a second opinion.

2. Madness doesn't run in my family, it positively gallops.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> My dogs are my therapy
> 
> I have two fridge magnets that I daily think are oh so true:
> 
> ...


I have to get these! The one I like, works for bad behaviour, (canine or human) "This too, shall pass."


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her in that rain coat! Jake also loves the rain (and snow) He would spend hours in it. Willow gets cold really easy. Not looking forward to winter with her. 
My two get my through. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Does Willow have a warm wool sweater? Rufus cannot go out without a sweater without shaking. Now he'll stay out as long as we'll let him. He loves his sweaters and does not even want us to take them off when he comes in!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought her an equafleece but I have not put it on her yet. I gave her a bath yesterday. I have the heat on in the house and she was just shaking like a leaf. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I haven't tried equafleece yet. Rufus has real wool so he is warm as a sheep. Not too practical though considering they have to be hand washed and dried flat. That is why he has four!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I haven't tried equafleece yet. Rufus has real wool so he is warm as a sheep. Not too practical though considering they have to be hand washed and dried flat. That is why he has four!


I love it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have to get Molly a winter coat or sweater but not really sure what to get will have to go look around. Ren's has really great stuff so maybe I'll get something there haven't checked out Petsmart either!


----------

